# Can a Viper 479 remote work with viper 5900?



## asaetern (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi, I have a viper 5900 in my car for some years now and the remote for it gave out after getting into contact with some water. So I went online to order another remote and didn't do too much research which I should of done and ordered a viper 479 replacement remote since it looked the same as the 5900. I was wondering if I will still be able to program the 479 remote to my viper 5900 alarm system?

It's too late to cancel my order online so if I can't program it, I'll just return it. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

give it a shot! Depending on the FCC freq it could work.


----------

